# Cooking class?



## menocancook (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm in high school and deciding whether or not to take it. But it takes 2 credits (not a problem) but I don't know how hard it might be (senior next year and need free time to study for SAT and take a job). I mean cooking peshaw I can deal but like test and quizzes that are just way to hard? I know it depends on the teacher but has anyone took this class before.

P.S. If I'm not mistaken the class is called "Food Service 1 Public & Human Services Lab"
requires 2 credits first class is like books, and second class is like cooking and cleaning.


----------



## steelybob (Dec 4, 2009)

guessing most folks here are dealing with culinary school (post-high school) and may not have experience with this kind of class, i know my high school didn't have a class like this. loking at the description i would guess it's more focused on sanitation and some basic effective speaking or communication skills - as opposed to culinarian skills like knife skills, kitchen methods, cookery techniques, etc.

i would guess that the class would help later in a culinary education if you plan to do so, but not so sure it's an "easy A" if that's what you're asking. Sanitation can be pretty tough because it's simultaneously dull for most people and therefore hard to study.


----------



## menocancook (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah that sounds like this class though boring as in how? Like I heard from my friend it's real easy and simple but it's his thoughts and hes not a genius. So do you think I should take it?


----------



## steelybob (Dec 4, 2009)

just boring details, unless you are invested in what it's for. 

lots of memorization of items that are 135 degrees, vs 40 degrees, vs 110 degrees or the magic number of 140 degrees, it-just-goes-on-forever-with-degrees degrees, you don't have to be a genius but you'll get lots wrong on your tests if you don't go back and memorize all those items with degrees or find another way to remember them (which we do in culinary training so it's a little more intuitive).

and personally that's the kind of thing i think of as "hard".


----------

